# Need for Speed 2 SE - Hell Bent for Lederhosen



## HansZimmer

Composed by Alistair Hirst for the videogame Need for Speed II and inserted by @Aries for the competition Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## HansZimmer

For the notify service:
@verandai 
@Ethereality
@Aries
@Chibi Ubu
@ThaNotoriousNIC
@pjang23


@Rat as you seem to be interested about videogame soundtracks, if you want I can add you to the notify service, so that you will know when there is a new poll for the competition.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 1*2) / 2 = 1.5


----------

